# How much weight can a shetland pony carry?



## bsms

Do you mean 44 kilograms?


----------



## Joe4d

a horse, on average can carry 20% all day every day , 30% for a couple weeks at a time, and a bit more for shorter durations if horse is conditioned.
we argue this alot on this forum and I have done a bit of research and am pretty confident in my conclusions. 
Shetlands are well suited to carry more than average. Shetlands are noted for being the strongest horse/pony for their weight of any breed. 
But shetlands can range from 7-11 hands and weigh between 200 and 500 or so lbs, so while an 11 hand would have no issues with a 100lb rider a smaller 7 hand 200lb one would. I would still probably look at a larger pony breed. You are not gonna be 44 lbs forever and ponies live a long long time. Maybe spend the money training the pony you have ?


----------



## bsms

1.5m = 58.5" = 14.2+ hands. That would be much larger than a normal Shetland (<11 hands).


----------



## Endiku

I sure hope she means 44 kilograms o.o

If so, OP- you weight almost exactly what I weight, as I am 90 pounds. I do ride shetland ponies from time to time in order to school, condition, or 'fix' them for variouse people. However, I never ride a pony that is under 375 pounds or 10.2hh for any reason, because I feel like anything more than 25% of their body-weight is unfair if I want them to actually learn and work with me, no matter what we're doing.

I also ride english or bareback generally, when schooling a shetland- to ease the weight down a bit. I never ask an out-of condition pony to work for longer than twenty minutes with me on their back, and never ask an in-condition pony to carry me for longer than 45 minutes. I will not _ever_ jump a shetland, as it causes too much stress on their bodies.

Honestly though, I don't think you should get a shetland pony, if riding bitless is your main objective. Shetlands are fantastic animals, don't get me wrong. They're hardy and bold, and easy to take care of. But if there is anything that they aren't, it's agreeable. Don't get me wrong...there are some docile 'do anything you want' shetlands out there, but for the most part their pony blood runs thick, and they're extremely hard headed. I've had more shetlands buck me off, rear, bolt, and lay down on me than I've had of draft horses, OTTBs, or arabians. 

If you want to learn to ride bitless, get a good trainer- work with the trainer and your horse- and soften your horse up. Any horse _can_ be ridden bitless, but few people do it correctly.

If you're sold on getting another horse though, atleast get a bigger pony. 12-13hh should suffice.

I mean...what are you going to do when you ARE too big for the pony? Just get another?


----------



## Joe4d

I missed the 1.5m is that at the withers ? That wouldnt be a shetland pony thats actually 14.3. Thats a full size horse. I am thinking maybe 1.5m at the head? Post a picture of you with him if you can. We can help you a bit more,


----------



## Faceman

Endiku said:


> Honestly though, I don't think you should get a shetland pony, if riding bitless is your main objective. Shetlands are fantastic animals, don't get me wrong. They're hardy and bold, and easy to take care of. But if there is anything that they aren't, it's agreeable. Don't get me wrong...there are some docile 'do anything you want' shetlands out there, but for the most part their pony blood runs thick, and they're extremely hard headed. I've had more shetlands buck me off, rear, bolt, and lay down on me than I've had of draft horses, OTTBs, or arabians.


Having owned a Shetland cross when I was a kid, and having been around quite a few Shetlands, I have to admit I got a chuckle out of your tactful description of the Shetland disposition, bless their little hearts.

I have heard that many expletives in the English language were coined by Sheltand owners...:rofl:


----------



## AbbyLee

Lol I know a shetland who will buck (or try to buck) anyone over 100 pounds.


----------



## goneriding

The weight percentage depends on the how centered the rider and the horse's confirmation and conditioning. A Shetland well......You weigh 44 pounds? Am I understanding this correctly? If so, you need to eat something.


----------

